#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  2nd batch of iPhone 5 for India is still a good 3 weeks away

## Abhinav2

*T*he iPhone 5 was launched in India earlier this month, and within days the *handset was sold out* across  all official resellers. However, if one is interested in purchasing  this handset, one would need to wait 21 days more for the it to come in  stock.

According to our sources, the iPhone 5 is expected to  reach Apple official resellers 21 days later. The wait is longer than  what was previously expected. 


Surprisingly, the wait to buy the iPhone 5 from the grey market  is even longer. Our sources in the grey market have told us that the  waiting period for the iPhone 5 as of today is at least a month. The  handset is available in the grey market but in extremely few numbers. As  of writing, only the white variant with 16GB memory capacity is  available. One would need to really search around to get one's hands on a  unit. No other capacities are available, and the black model is  completely sold out. This indicates that purchasing it through official  resellers is a more viable option.  

The Apple iPhone 5, which was launched on November 2, was sold out at  official resellers' stores on the day of the launch. It was reported  that those interested in purchasing the handset would have to wait for  three to five weeks for the second shipment of the iPhone 5.

Many  had predicted that the iPhone 5 would not succeed in India due to its  extremely high price tag, but it appears that even if one walks into an  official Apple reseller store with a pocketful of cash, the chances of  getting a unit are next to none. 
 
Here is a quick look at some of the highlighted features of the iPhone 5:


4-inch, 326ppi Retina display at 1136 x 640 pixels,GPRS, EDGE, EV-DO, HSPA, HSPA+, DC-HSDPA, LTE and Wi-FiGPSBluetooth8-megapixel camera with 1080p HD recording, 720p front-facing camera16GB, 32GB, and 64GB versions

 Apple has teamed up with a couple of distribution channels,  namely Redington and Ingram Micro to sell the iPhone 5 in India.  Redington, one of the distributors of the iPhone 5 in India, revealed  the prices of the handset with the base model (16GB) being launched for  Rs 45,500. The 32GB version of the iPhone 5 will be available for Rs  52,500, and the 64GB model for Rs 59,500.

 These prices are more or less  on par with the iPhone 4S from the previous generation, when it was  first launched in India.
Apple has also tied up with Ingram Micro Inc, which is a large US-based  distributor of technologies, as well as Redington India Ltd, a local  distributor with 12,000 smaller partners across the country.

The  iPhone 5 is made entirely out of aluminium and glass, weighs 112 grams  and is 20 percent lighter than the iPhone 4S, and is the thinnest iPhone  yet at 7.6mm. Apple has chosen to debut iOS 6 with the iPhone 5. The  new OS includes Apple's own Maps app, an updated version of Siri and  lots more. Overall, the new iPhone has been upgraded in almost all  respects.

Source: Tech2





  Similar Threads: iphone app developers india iPhone 5 fever grips India, iPhone 5 out of stock at most places! iPhone 5 officially comes to India TCS Off Campus For 2011 Batch @ All India

----------

